# I Need Help! :(



## Chloebug44 (Oct 23, 2020)

I had over 500 hours into my island, every single recipe, 30 million bells, judy, raymond, sherb, and megan, all 459 posters, over 500 hybrids and I had every kind, I had all gold tool recipes, and I got a new switch and no one informed me of Island Backup and it all got erased... I have been too depressed to start and hate asking for help but any unwanted bells, hybrids, or recipes, or even the rare villagers I had would mean everything to me... I had so much and so much time wiped in the matter of seconds I'm so disappointed


----------



## Buffi (Oct 24, 2020)

I can bring you DIY’s


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 24, 2020)

awww that really sucks 
Sorry I can't help much but good luck getting items


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 24, 2020)

I have some DIY recipes I can spare and I have the Sanrio posters.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I had over 500 hours into my island, every single recipe, 30 million bells, judy, raymond, sherb, and megan, all 459 posters, over 500 hybrids and I had every kind, I had all gold tool recipes, and I got a new switch and no one informed me of Island Backup and it all got erased... I have been too depressed to start and hate asking for help but any unwanted bells, hybrids, or recipes, or even the rare villagers I had would mean everything to me... I had so much and so much time wiped in the matter of seconds I'm so disappointed




Could bring you some flowers, ill go get them now in a minute and if you want sent me a dodo code


----------



## ieRWaZz (Oct 24, 2020)

I can offer some pink roses and pink cosmos if you like. And Judy is the last villager who moved out, I don't know if she's in my void and will move in when I visit you?


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 24, 2020)

islands are attached to switches, not the game, have you tried checking if your island is still there if you open the game on your previous switch?


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 24, 2020)

If you find that your island is actually gone from your old switch, someone has Raymond for sale currently (ill buy him for you) and I have a handful of diys and duplicate furniture. I also have a bunch of amiibos

Edit: Raymond sold


----------



## hillareet (Oct 24, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I have some DIY recipes I can spare and I have the Sanrio posters.


Sanrio posters!!??? wow. amazing.  I have some extra DIYs I could bring to you!


----------



## MindMeld (Oct 24, 2020)

If you are still on, I have a bunch of extra DIYs and random things laying around that you can have or catalog.


----------



## meo (Oct 24, 2020)

Have you tried reaching out to Nintendo's support to see what they might be able to do? If not, I recommend doing so because you never know! Good luck!


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 24, 2020)

D: this is tragic 
PM me and let me know what you need


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 24, 2020)

aww that really sucks. Sorry to hear about that. I did notice this post today. Maybe it would be something you would be interested in?




__





						Shop - 💖🌸 [ONLINE] Catalog ALL 422 ORDERABLE Furniture Sets/Variations in the game (over 2,000 items) for 250 TBT | HALF OFF 🌸💖
					

Welcome to my complete & very organized orderable furniture catalog service! I have ALL orderable variations/sets/individual items all ready for cataloging on my island for HALF OFF FOR THIS WEEK 500 250 tbt! Please make sure to read all the rules before posting! 💖  To catalog ALL ORDERABLE...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Chloebug44 (Oct 24, 2020)

ieRWaZz said:


> I can offer some pink roses and pink cosmos if you like. And Judy is the last villager who moved out, I don't know if she's in my void and will move in when I visit you?


I'd like to find out!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



MiniPocketWorld said:


> aww that really sucks. Sorry to hear about that. I did notice this post today. Maybe it would be something you would be interested in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll check when I have time thank you!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Moo_Nieu said:


> D: this is tragic
> PM me and let me know what you need


will do when I have time thank you!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



meo said:


> Have you tried reaching out to Nintendo's support to see what they might be able to do? If not, I recommend doing so because you never know! Good luck!


will do! thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



MindMeld said:


> If you are still on, I have a bunch of extra DIYs and random things laying around that you can have or catalog.


will get back to you on that!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Skandranon said:


> islands are attached to switches, not the game, have you tried checking if your island is still there if you open the game on your previous switch?


no I sold my old switch to my friends co worker and it was factory reset

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Foreverfox said:


> If you find that your island is actually gone from your old switch, someone has Raymond for sale currently (ill buy him for you) and I have a handful of diys and duplicate furniture. I also have a bunch of amiibos
> 
> Edit: Raymond sold


thank you so much for offer!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Buffi said:


> I can bring you DIY’s


i'd appreciate it!!


----------



## Anblick (Oct 24, 2020)

I can bring over some stuff! ^^ PM me a dodo and I'll just kinda grab some assorted nonsense and drop off! That SUCKS and I'm happy to help get you back to a good spot!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anblick said:


> I can bring over some stuff! ^^ PM me a dodo and I'll just kinda grab some assorted nonsense and drop off! That SUCKS and I'm happy to help get you back to a good spot!


ok! I'm at my dads so I am on my step moms island so ill send you a code the name will be meaghan  ^.^


----------



## Anblick (Oct 24, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> ok! I'm at my dads so I am on my step moms island so ill send you a code the name will be meaghan  ^.^


Awesooome  I've just got kinda a hodgepodge of DIYs and furniture and whatnot but like! should help get you going again!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Awesooome  I've just got kinda a hodgepodge of DIYs and furniture and whatnot but like! should help get you going again!


thank you so big


----------



## ieRWaZz (Oct 25, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I'd like to find out!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020
> 
> ...



Let me know when you're online


----------



## Chloebug44 (Oct 26, 2020)

i'm just gonna bump this because i don't see many threads


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear that happened to you  That's awful! I have a gifted Midge in boxes today if you want her (though I know she's not popular). I also have all the types of fruit and flowers (except black cosmos) and some bamboo shoots if you need them. I also have a number of things cataloged and can order some of the NPC and villager posters (not many) along with the pocket camp items. Feel free to PM me, as I would love to help you out if I can. I will likely be available to do this tomorrow (or late today?) as I have irl stuff going on today. I'm on PST time, btw.


----------



## Chloebug44 (Oct 28, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that happened to you  That's awful! I have a gifted Midge in boxes today if you want her (though I know she's not popular). I also have all the types of fruit and flowers (except black cosmos) and some bamboo shoots if you need them. I also have a number of things cataloged and can order some of the NPC and villager posters (not many) along with the pocket camp items. Feel free to PM me, as I would love to help you out if I can. I will likely be available to do this tomorrow (or late today?) as I have irl stuff going on today. I'm on PST time, btw.


I don’t need midge plus she’s probably already gone but I could use the other stuff! Sorry I’m just seeing this I appreciate the help!


----------



## Hat (Oct 28, 2020)

I posted a list of recipes I have in another thread.  Feel free to check that out.


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 28, 2020)

I can help you look for raymond! I'll buy :'D


----------



## Mehan87 (Oct 28, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I had over 500 hours into my island, every single recipe, 30 million bells, judy, raymond, sherb, and megan, all 459 posters, over 500 hybrids and I had every kind, I had all gold tool recipes, and I got a new switch and no one informed me of Island Backup and it all got erased... I have been too depressed to start and hate asking for help but any unwanted bells, hybrids, or recipes, or even the rare villagers I had would mean everything to me... I had so much and so much time wiped in the matter of seconds I'm so disappointed


Hope you get it all back

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

Nice


----------



## Chloebug44 (Oct 28, 2020)

MochiACNL said:


> I can help you look for raymond! I'll buy :'D


that's so kind! :') my heart

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Mehan87 said:


> Hope you get it all back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020
> 
> Nice


thank you very much


----------

